# Stability Ball Exercises



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't have one of these at home, but they have them at the gym, here's a few exercises.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/23/stability-ball-exercise-gifs_n_7119784.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

I've seen people do this one at my gym.  Looks like a good one.


----------



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

It does look like it would be effective but I couldn't do it.  My one hip is weirdly formed according to an old X-ray and each time I would put my legs down, I'd hear an unnerving 'clunk'.  Who wants to hear or feel that?

The other exercises on the link look good too.  I think I'll book mark them for future reference when I want to change up my routine.


----------

